

Genome Laser: broadcasting the human genome via laser beam at Burning Man - ahousley
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/genome-laser/x/3683724
Genome Laser is an an audacious Burning Man project in collaboration with Control Tower and friends that spans science, technology and art. For the first time in history, at Burning Man 2013, the data from individual human genomes will be broadcast in public via laser beam.
======
Lachie
What a mental project - awesome.

------
noomas
awesome

